# The boys are back in town!



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Proudly introducing my troublesome two-some who I would be lost without! They are really like chalk and cheese!

Hardy is a momma's boy. Cuddles and kisses (being careful to keep my eyebrows out of reach, the temptation still gets the better of him sometimes! ) and falling asleep in my arms. He has never been much of a fan for anyone else. I think this is down to when they were babies everyone wanted to hold Laurel because he was cute and loved to be cuddled (Hardy was very hyper as a baby!) and I think also some people are still a bit prejudice against Albinos. A few people have commented on his "scary red eyes"  He has always been the boss (Dad calls them Pinky and the Brain, Hardy is definitely the brains of the operation!) and is slightly larger (and at the moment carrying a few more pounds it being winter) than Laurel.

He enjoys going out for walks on his harness and often accompanies me to the post box (just down the road) and for the occasional long walk in the forest in the summer. He took on the role of Santa Paws this Christmas with his red harness and jingle bell and also a little santa hat! We went round the villiage delivering christmas cards. I think he enjoyed the attention (he also got some turkey from the neighbours for his efforts )

Anyway here is my Polar Bear! Here he is in the summer, reclining on the back of the sofa watching telly. (excuse his nails, I was in the process of clipping Laurel's when I had to snap this picture!)









Again from the summer when I had them at my live-in job.

















He struggles to resist toes! Much easier when wearing socks, bare toes are still too much of a temptation for him!









War-dancing with Laurel...









Now we are at the recent photographs. Mr Modesty 

















See what I mean about the brains, push brother away and use him as a step. Genius!









Nom nom...









Begging for more...









Enjoying his favourite pastime...awwww









Doesn't look so comfy from this angle LOL









Hi ya'll!









With me...









And the most hilarious picture ever, what a deadly position he was in!

















Where he spents most of his time









Laurel to come in the next post!


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

Laurel is anybody's. Although he is more hyper now than he was as a kit (they had a bit of a role reversal there!) he still loves everybody, that is as long as it is in the comfort of home. In all other respects he is the biggest wimp ever! First time I took him out in the garden on his harness, a huge bumblebee flew past his head and he ran squealing to me and hid in my jacket, it took ferretone to get him to look out anymore, and even with that temptation he refused to come out completely! Consequentally, he doesn't go for walks outside. If he doesn't feel comfortable with it I wasn't going to force it on him. It isn't essential and Hardy only goes because he enjoys it (and he has a bit more of a belly, but shhhhh don't tell him I said that!)

In the house he is a completely different ferret. Constantly dooking and war-dancing. The way he bounces into and off things I would have expected him to do himself an injury before now. His favourite trick is to climb onto my bed, wait until I am engrossed in doing something on the computer (it is currently on the floor. Which is nice because I can be on play-level with them all the time!) and leap onto my head. He misses more often then he gets it right, but it sure makes me jump, everytime! When he is not sleeping, which as a ferret he spends a lot of time (though not as much as Hardy!) doing, he is a nutter. I don't say this unkindly, but he really isn't the sharpest knive in the block.  He is a dopey peter pan and I wouldn't have him any other way, though I sometimes get the impression from Hardy that he wishes he would go away (usually when Laurel is trying to drag him out of the hammock to come and play with him!)

Here is Mr Crazy himself. A lot of pictures make me laugh because he looks like he is on drugs in a lot of them, or just looks crazy as if he needs to be carted off to the lunatic asslym. 

During the summer at work (see what I mean about his crazy eyes? ) mid-pounce at my leg









Always the first to sniff out the ferretone!









He actually looks quite creepy in this one!









Rawr!









Now more recent photos
A lot more modest than his brother!









Side-by-side









Reminds me of a hedgehog...









>insert ferretone here<









Attack!









Retreat, retreat!









Crazy eyes again...









Mr Aloof









Big yawnz









Catching up on some reading...









Kill the toy!









Mid war-dance...

















Squishing Hardy









And that's all folks! I have tried to get a picture of me and Laurel together, but all I have managed to get is me either smiling or pulling some other random face and and ferret shaped blur  Most of the photos I do have of him are in motion. Before I got my new camera the photos I have of him as a baby are either out-of-focus, or blurred lol.

Hope you enjoyed the photos!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww I never get bored of seeing them


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh bless is ferratone something to stop the gills coming into season. ? i dont know loads about ferrets other than its dangerous for the female to keep coming into session what out a mating {fatal if left} and that they can catch a human flu.


----------



## 2rabbit&2ferrets (Oct 9, 2008)

sullivan said:


> Ahh bless is ferratone something to stop the gills coming into season. ? i dont know loads about ferrets other than its dangerous for the female to keep coming into session what out a mating {fatal if left} and that they can catch a human flu.


No. The only way to stop a jill coming into season is to have her spayed  Breeding, putting a jill with a vastectomised hob, or the jill jab are ways to get a jill out of her season.

My pair are neutered hobs, a.k.a gibs. Ferretone is just a liquid of vitamins and oils that ferrets love. Like a ferret version of chocolate. Actually, no more like ferret crack  Though, not meant that it is bad for them, but that they are a bit like druggies, in the sense that they will do pretty much anything to get it! Putting a squirt of it on their bellies is a great way to get them to hold still and get their nails clipped!


----------

